
When does intelligence become a curse? - aburan28
https://www.quora.com/When-does-intelligence-become-a-curse?share=1
======
blueflow
Yes. Yes. Yes. Some sections hit like a stone, most things match my experience
(even the comments).

Im already at a level where i relearned the "just do"/"just feel" thing. Also
have some kind of a Sally/Bill-Situation. Instincts are odd. I envy ignorant
people abit.

Great Article.

------
tired_man
well, shit. this explains a lot.

